# Cool Fact About The Gravity Of The Sun



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2020)

A photon if 0.1 millimeter takes one half million years to escape from the center of the Sun to it's surface. If it is one centimeter it would take 5,000 years. That said light takes 8.3 minutes for it to travel to the Earth from the Sun's surface.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

I assume you watch a lot of documentaries on this stuff.  It is quite neat that physicists have been able to figure this out.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

Cool stuff.


----------

